
Shopify Bans Some Right-Wing Groups After Activist Pressure - jakelazaroff
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-11-05/shopify-bans-some-right-wing-groups-after-activist-pressure
======
raoiteri
Criminal organizations masquerading as political groups have no place in the
market of open ideas.

It's a good thing to see another of their sources of funding be cracked down
on.

Good riddance.

